# New Look:Slammed on 14's;no tint



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Here's the new look for my ride for 2004, 

dropped the front 3 inches and 2 1/2 inches for the rear by "reheating" the springs at JP Wheels (based on Mike Kojimas suspension tech article

scraped away the tint


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

same old 14 Nissan rims..will be replacing them with 15's from either a Sentra TS or a Sentra 180GT


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

I also had the paint treated with Meguiars


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

nice :thumbup: 

how does it ride now??


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Looks good, should be faster with the removed tint.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Shawn said:


> Looks good, should be faster with the removed tint.


I was thinking the same thing... Go Faster now!


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Exalta said:


> Here's the new look for my ride for 2004,
> 
> dropped the front 3 inches and 2 1/2 inches for the rear by "reheating" the springs at JP Wheels (based on Mike Kojimas suspension tech article
> 
> ...


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

..I want your headlights.. :thumbup: 

..are they one-single piece?? ..and can they fit the US B14?? ..hmmm


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

blazin_injun said:


> ..I want your headlights.. :thumbup:
> 
> ..are they one-single piece?? ..and can they fit the US B14?? ..hmmm


i would love to have those on my "usb14" but i doubt they'd fit. 

exalta- nice. looks like you have a very powerful horn setup from what i can see through your grill. :banana:


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

whiteb14 said:


> nice :thumbup:
> 
> how does it ride now??


Honestly, it rides like SHIT!

i had to trim a bit off the front shocks stoppers to add more play to the shocks


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Shawn said:


> Looks good, should be faster with the removed tint.


Oh yes, removing the tint was a good weight reduction move. Shaved off something like 1/4 of a pound :fluffy:


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> So did you reheat treat and reblock the springs the proper way or did you just heat them with a torch untill the car sagged?
> 
> I definately don't recomend lowering cars by simply heating the springs.
> 
> Mike


Actually I dont know what they did. They took off the springs, went in the shop and came back a couple of hours later with the springs newly painted.But I guess it's a ghetto ass drop they did to my ride


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

blazin_injun said:


> ..I want your headlights.. :thumbup:
> 
> ..are they one-single piece?? ..and can they fit the US B14?? ..hmmm


Yup they are one piece, just like JDM Integra headlights..

I too doubt if they'll fit a standard B14. We have both US body B14's and the Sunny body B14 here y'know but never saw a headlight swap


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> looks like you have a very powerful horn setup from what i can see through your grill. :banana:


Haha you noticed :thumbup: 
the better to piss slow drivers more


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Actully, Liu can get those headlights. They would prolly bolt in, but you would need the exalta hood and grille for it to look right.


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

*can't decide..*



1997 GA16DE said:


> Actully, Liu can get those headlights. They would prolly bolt in, but you would need the exalta hood and grille for it to look right.



..o'yea.. I see.."the exalta hood & grill"..  

..hood looks nice..but I like the HoneyComb-style grills from the US-B14's..

..but then again those exalta headlights are damn nice.. ..its a toss'up.


----------



## Swangin Chrome (Mar 5, 2004)

nice car.


----------

